# error -45054



## AppleMacUser (Mar 2, 2013)

Can anyone tell me what this code error -45054, that appears when I try unsuccessfully to access at the iTunes Store. 
If I creating an account ad hoc, can log in normally.
Keep in mind the iTunes data and the preferences have been reset.
Thanks
Fred


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Try repairing disk permissions via the Disk Utility.


----------



## AppleMacUser (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks anyway MartyF81, but the repair privileges via Disk Utility is the first thing I did, then repeated as action by Onix among other things, but to no avail. 
Guess I'll have to format the HD and re-install OS X completely and everything that goes with it.


----------

